# download script



## karuna (12. Juni 2004)

hallo leute ich habe mal eine frage wie mach man so etwas...

z.b bei http://www.winload.de wenn man da auf download klickt startet der download automatisch oder man klickt auf hier downloaden .. aber man sieht denn link nicht wenn man rechte maustaste macht und auf eigenschaften klickt sonder dort steht eine grosse adresse und das möchte ich auch das man nicht direkt den hyperlink sieht sonder das er zuerst auf eine seite geht (aber die darf sich nicht öffnen oder muss unsichtbar sein) und dann kommt der download...

ich weiss es kling einbischen kompliziert aber ich kann es nicht besser erklären..

THX


----------



## Olli-Web (12. Juni 2004)

hallo. am besten schaust du mal im PHP forum vorbei.
gruß
olli


----------

